# how to re-fluff my organic wool pillow?



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i have one of the ecobaby organics o-wool pillos and it needs ot be re-fluffed, how do i do this?


----------



## rype (Dec 7, 2005)

Maybe you can wash it the same way you wash a lambskin? And then in the dryer put a tennis ball or some like object with the pillow. I know I've tried to dry a lambskin out on the line and it is never as fluffy. I've read in MSL that hanging pillows out on the line as regular care, is a good idea. Because it dries them out and they fluff up again, but I can't say that this would work for a wool pillow.

I looked up lambskin care and this was in the first link I found:
Hand or machine wash once a month ideally using wool wash. Do not use soap or washing detergents containing enzymes or bleach. Use warm water (max 40 C / 108 F).

Tumble dry on cool setting (not warm or hot). Do not bleach or iron. If not machine drying, hang to dry or dry flat. Do not dry in direct sunlight, or near a heat source.


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't know that you can refluff them. My friend owns an organic clothing/bedding store and when we bought our wool pillows she told us we should get some of the organic shredded rubber pillows as well because wool pillows get flat. She insisted that I would love the rubber ones when my wool were squished down. I should have just got all rubber because they are way more comfy too.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

when i boughtthe pillow it came with instruction to re-fluff...something to do with putting itin the dryer i think so i know it can be done, i just dont know how







:


----------



## kaia8 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 90% sure my wool comforter said you could "air fluff" it in the dryer with tennis balls. But cool air dry only, with absolutely no heat... have you tried sunning it though? That's what Shepherd's Dream (which I love!) suggests:

http://www.shepherdsdream.com/care.htm

If they're *really* old, you might just have to buy new ones... I hear they kinda die off after 5 years or so.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks! my pillow is only a few months old.


----------



## kelleygreen.ORG (Jan 8, 2006)

I would not recommend washing the wool pillow or putting them in the dryer! just shake it by hand and hang in fresh air. we make them and put 'do not wash' labels on each one for this reason. the wool inside could turn to felt and this is not reversible! see more at: www.kelleygreen.org


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

the man at Organic Grace told me to put mine out in the sun. havn't tried it yet, bit i will sometime.


----------



## Shirley Dale (Dec 6, 2014)

People sleep deeper and better under WOOL as it is highly breathable, has excellent desorption quality and is petrochemical free. It is not just about insulation.
I use Duvet and Pillows from The Wool Company. 
As we can machine wash it , we can relax and not worry about the occasional spillage, or the toxic chemicals used in dry-clean only duvets.
Their wool filled duvets are durable, machine-washable and will maintain their shape and loft.

http://www.thewoolcompany.co.uk/wool-duvets-pillows-toppers.html


----------

